# Lionel battery-powered trains



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Lionel sells radio-controlled trains that require C cell batteries in the locomotive. There is no electricity in the plastic tracks.

Does anyone own one of these? Do they look like cheap plastic toys? How well do they run?


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Vincent said:


> Lionel sells radio-controlled trains that require C cell batteries in the locomotive. There is no electricity in the plastic tracks.
> 
> Does anyone own one of these? Do they look like cheap plastic toys? How well do they run?


:thumbsdown: IMHO, yes, cheap plastic toys is a good visual descriptor for those sets.


----------

